# Quick and Easy Beef Panang Curry



## Steve Kroll (Mar 20, 2016)

This is one of my favorite quick recipes. It's great when you want something that exotic, but only requires a handful of ingredients.

*Quick and Easy Panang Beef Curry*
Serves 2-3

*Ingredients:*

1 15-oz can coconut milk
2-4 tbsp Panang Curry Paste (I like Maesri brand myself, but be warned that it's VERY hot. Thai Kitchen brand is also good, if you prefer something milder)
3/4 lb sirloin or other lean cut of beef, thinly sliced
2-4 Thai bird chiles or other hot chile peppers (optional), thinly sliced
1 tbsp good quality fish sauce, or to taste
1 tbsp brown sugar, or to taste
2 8-oz cans sliced bamboo shoots, drained
5-6 large Thai sweet basil leaves, rough chopped (can substitute Italian basil)

*Method:*

To a shallow Dutch oven (I use a Tramontina brasier pan that works well for this) add about a third of the coconut milk and fry it over medium high heat until the coconut oil begins to separate from the liquid. Add the curry paste and stir fry for a few minutes to cook out the raw flavor.
Add the meat and bird chiles (if using) to the pan and cook for a few minutes to coat the meat and soften the chiles.
Add the remaining coconut milk, fish sauce, and brown sugar. Once the mixture comes to a boil, lower the heat to medium. Cook for 20 minutes, or until the meat is almost tender. 
Add the bamboo shoots and continue to cook until until the meat is completely tender and the sauce has reduced and is thickened slightly. Correct the seasoning, adding additional fish sauce or sugar as needed.
Add the chopped basil leaves and cook for another minute to wilt the leaves.
Serve immediately over cooked jasmine rice.


----------



## tenspeed (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks!  I'll give this a try later this week.


----------

